# Essex Boys Mansion, Rettendon - June 2017



## BarryLynch (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello Ladies & Gents,

Our first stop of the night was in Essex, We have a beautiful Country Mansion set on 8 acres of land with sweeping views and many outerbuildings. The history of this place is unknown, given its location and stature, I can only imagine that it was taken opposed to volunteered. First and foremost we did not get inside the building, security has been stepped up and doors and windows all re-inforced with timber batons, however the outer buildings were open and hopefully we can appreciate this beautiful house.

















I think someone had been hunting for treasure!









Fantashtic!





A little slice of the Playboy lifestyle.......









That was about it unfortuantly for that one, we hoped for more but sometimes that is the way it goes. We have alot more planned to do and will be uploading a steady rate of reports again.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## mockney reject (Jun 2, 2017)

It's was going to be converted or as perky converted to a country club. If you look in the garages at the back there's all sorts of paper work relating to it


----------



## smiler (Jun 3, 2017)

The exterior shots were good Barry, shame you couldn't get inside but that's how it goes, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## BarryLynch (Jun 4, 2017)

Ahh interesting, its definately a large enough site, i thought it would sell quite quickly given location etc. And I know smiler, we really did try everything that was legal, someone had been sleeping in the garage in a tent though.


----------



## smiler (Jun 4, 2017)

I wouldnt have it any other way Barry, I have walked away disappointed many times, all part of the experience.


----------



## mockney reject (Jun 4, 2017)

The doors to the pool room were open for months last year


----------



## BarryLynch (Jun 5, 2017)

mockney reject said:


> The doors to the pool room were open for months last year



Someone's screwed timber across it now, shame.


----------



## addictedmedia (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi Guys , I have got a message for you all from the owner of the property and he has seen all the posts on here and on other sites. 

He has now alarmed the property and a local security firm are looking after the place and he has asked me to advice any other people who are thinking of taking a visit to the property to keep away. The local police are also aware that the place is being visited by people and he has asked them also to keep a watch on his property. 

Please respect his wishes


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm glad you didn't show me the inside incase it were lovely I'd be probably gettin into trouble right now lol


----------

